# Ridgid R4331 dust collection



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello all... Pretty new to the forum and have a question. I have a ridgid 4331 planer which has a small 2 1/4" I.D. Dust exhaust chute for chips. Anyway I want to hook this up to a 4" hose but not really sure on the size of reducer/adapter I need. Just wondering if anyone has the same setup and can throw me a bone here... I've looked through past threads and googled it with no help. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bean_Counter said:


> Hello all... Pretty new to the forum and have a question. I have a ridgid 4331 planer which has a small 2 1/4" I.D. Dust exhaust chute for chips. Anyway I want to hook this up to a 4" hose but not really sure on the size of reducer/adapter I need. Just wondering if anyone has the same setup and can throw me a bone here... I've looked through past threads and googled it with no help.
> 
> Thanks


You need a 2 1/4in to 4in adapter. Available in Woodcraft and other locations.

I happen to have Lee Valley open in another tab. Item C.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=62620&cat=1,42401,62597

You may also need a 4in hose clamp.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Dave.... Thanks for the quick response that's exactly what I need


----------

